# Please help I'D this plant



## mik778866 (Nov 13, 2014)

Some in area say it's not for aquariums. Nobody can identify. Bought itc2 days ago.


----------



## mik778866 (Nov 13, 2014)

Seems to have no roots


----------



## mik778866 (Nov 13, 2014)

I put it in my shrimp tank last night. This morning 2* dead shrimp. Could be a coincidence.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I think it's the Alternathera known as green hedge. If so, it's definitely not aquatic.


----------



## mik778866 (Nov 13, 2014)

U seem to be correct thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The same plant is shown here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/105298-please-id-plant.html
=> Alternanthera ficoidea. It's also called A. bettzickiana, I can't tell if the latter name should be seen as synonym or own species. Anyway, there are many differently colored non-aquatic Alternantheras, used as ornamentals, called ficoidea and / or bettzickiana.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have heard horror stories of people placing new plants in their invertebrate aquariums. Some plant nurseries use harsh pesticides on the emmersed plants to keep them from getting bug bite holes. I believe that the nurseries in question were of Asian origin.


----------

